# [Pathfinder][Recruiting] The Mud Sorcerers Tomb



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking for 6 interested players to tackle The Mud Sorcerers Tomb using the Pathfinder rules. All characters will be 14th level.

Any takers?

Characters will have 36 point buy, average wealth for level. I'll allow magic items from the Magic Item Compendium. For those that are unaware The Mud Sorcerers Tomb is a dungeon crawl akin to Tomb of Horrors, and is designed to challenge high level parties to the utmost of their abilities.

Hit Points
1st Level: 10 + Con Mod + Maximum possible for HD
2nd level +: Max hit points per hit die + Con Mod


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Any setting notes I should keep in mind as far as concepts go?

And of course, chargen stuff like point buy, start funds (if other than standard) hit point determination and so on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

I updated the first post to include character info.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

I love a good dungeon crawl. And there is really a need for high level 'pathfinding'.

Books allowed are PH, MM, DM + Pathfinder + MIC?

Count me very interested!!!


Edit: No con bonus to HP after 1st level?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Edit: No con bonus to HP after 1st level?




Sorry, Con bonus included at all levels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I will play a sorcerer.

Aberrant, Dragon or Elemental Bloodline.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

Background question:

Which setting do you use? Golarion? If yes, are items from the free player's guides fine? (earthbreaker, hide shirt, etc.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Background question:
> 
> Which setting do you use? Golarion? If yes, are items from the free player's guides fine? (earthbreaker, hide shirt, etc.)




Yes, the background setting is Golarion. However, don't expect to see too much of it. There will be one city and some wilderness between it and the Tomb, but otherwise stuff is limited to whats in the PHB/DMG/MIC & PTHRPG/PTHPGs books. Whatever is found in those books is available to all characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2008)

Mew. Sorry, but I shall have to back out.

Have fun y'all!


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 11, 2008)

I probably could whip up a character for this. Most likely I'll be a melee'ish character of some type, probably Fighter or Barbarian or maybe a combat Cleric...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

Re-reading the new polymorph rules.

Can you use the appendages of an elemental to cast spells?
You can use the clawed paws of a dragon to do it.

I think you can cast in this forms without problem:

Humanoids (Alter Self)
Dragon (used as example! ; Form of the Dragon)
Some Plant / Treant (Plant Shape)
Giant (Giant Form)

Edit:
Will you use the optional 'Limiting Enhancements' rule from p 81 PFRPG?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> I probably could whip up a character for this. Most likely I'll be a melee'ish character of some type, probably Fighter or Barbarian or maybe a combat Cleric...




Welcome aboard Bialaska.

If this manages to garner more interest I'll post up a rogue's gallery thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Can you use the appendages of an elemental to cast spells?
> You can use the clawed paws of a dragon to do it.



I'd imagine an air and water elemental might have problems with components as they don't exactly have solid hands. However, they are outsiders and sheer force of will applied to kinetic control would help them to use components properly, so I'm going to say yes.



Walking Dad said:


> I think you can cast in this forms without problem:
> 
> Humanodis (Alter Self)
> Dragon (used as example! ; Form of the Dragon)
> ...



yes, yes, yes and yes.



Walking Dad said:


> Will you use the optional 'Limiting Enhancements' rule from p 81 PFRPG?



Gad, no.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry, many questions.

Next: 36 Point-Buy classic or PF system?
I think classic, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, many questions.
> 
> Next: 36 Point-Buy classic or PF system?
> I think classic, but I want to be sure.



I have no problem answering questions, ask away.

Yeah, its going to be classic point buy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

Hm, perhaps I chane to human conjurer:

Of chelaxian blood, graduate of the Acadamae and bearer of a varisian conjurer's tatoo.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

Bael, AC 16 (T11, FF14), HP ?, F +6,R+6,W+9
[sblock=Bael Tarnath, Chelaxian Conjurer]

```
Name: Bael Tarnath
Class: Wizard 14
Race: Human (Chelaxian)
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: Asmodeus

Str: 14 +2 (6p.)        Level: 14       XP: ?
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)        BAB: +7         HP: 136
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)        CMB: +9         Dmg Red: -
Int: 22 +6 (13p.)       Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)        Init: +2        Spell Save: -
Cha: 11 +0 (3p.)        ACP: -0         Spell Fail: -

Human Bonus and ability increases to int

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    17   
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 14

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +2          +6
Ref:                       4    +2          +6       
Will:                      9    +0          +9

Languages: Common, infernal, abyssal, draconic

Abilities:
Arcane Bond (Ring)
Bonus Feats
Cantrips
School Powers

Feats:
Weapon Training: WP (?)
H: Eschew Materials
W1: Scribe Scroll
1: Acadamae Graduate
3: Spell Focus (Conjuration)
W5: 
5: Varisian Tatoo
7: Augment Summoning
9: Toughness
W10:
11: Dodge
13: Defensive Combat Training

Skill Points: 3x2=6 [B][I]Pending[/I][/B]
Skills                   Base  Mod  Misc  Class   Total
*Knowledge (Religion)      2    +0          +3   +5
*Spellcraft                2    +0          +3   +5
Survival                   2    +3          +0   +5
Perception                 0    +3          +0   +3
Stealth                    0    +1    -2    +0   -1


Spells:
0 – Detect Magic, 

Equipment:
[sblock]
185.000


Rings:
Ring (Arcane Focus):
Wizardry II: 20.000
Deflection+4 : 16.000
Resistance to energy (Fire, cold, acid, sonic, electricity) 5: 10.000

Ring: ?


Body:
Robe of the Archmagi: 37.500

Throat:
Amulet
of inviolate form: 5.500 (69)
Natural Armor+4: 16.000


Face:
Artificer Monocle: 750 (MIC 72)


Arms:

Feet:

Hands:


Shoulders:

Torso:

Head:

Waist:


Enhancers: Int and Constitution (Perhaps other physical for polymorph)


Permanet Spells (with 'Permanency')
Darkvision 5.000
Tongues 7.500
Comprehend Languages 2.500
Read Magic 2.500
Arcane Sight 7.500
See Invisibility 5.000

[/sblock]
                            Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58    116   175  350   875

Age: 32
Height: 5'4"
Weight: ?lb
Eyes: Grey
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cheliax]




*CHELIAX*
Infernal EmpireAsmodeus himself smiles upon our endeavor and we shall not rest until the entire world trembles before Him.
—Paracountess Zarta Dralneen​When Aroden died, some say the soul of Cheliax perished with him. The once mighty empire tore itself apart, and only through the power of three noble Houses, each steeped in deviltry, was order restored. The empire runs on the backs of fiends now, a perfect machine of hellfire and blood, where morality surrenders to the needs of law and order. It's easy to curse Cheliax as a nation of devil-lovers, but few can argue with the results of their fiend-binding craft. House Thrune, the greatest of its diabolic noble families, has brought the empire under control once more. Cheliax rises like a dark star, as strong as ever, despite the recent losses of Galt and Andoran to rebellious forces. 
  Asmodeus proves as powerful a divine patron as Aroden ever did, shepherding his people toward glory and dominance of the Inner Sea. His plans reach eons into the future, and the minor setbacks of yesterday are all factored into the cost of doing a devil's business. The Chelish always plan for a long campaign, and never trifle over today's skirmishes. In the end all will burn in hellfire. It is only a matter of time and calculated conquest. 
  The pale-skinned Chelish believe themelves superior to all other peoples. Their compact with great devils gives them power beyond measure, and no other nation of the Inner Sea can compete with their summoners and warlocks when it comes to trafficking with dark forces. These devils require payment for their service, often offered up in the form of tender flesh and boiled blood. Slaves are an important resource of the Chelish as are artifacts of ancient power whose secrets are revealed to them by their timeless patrons. Even as Andoran revels in its newfound freedom, the tendrils of Cheliax's empire continue to expand. Arcadia lays open before them and Sargava is ready to fall under their hellish sway. The Inner Sea will fall with the rest as soon as Absalom rests firmly in the bloodied hands of House Thrune.


*Goals:  Hell on Golarion*
  The Chelish plan to spread the dark influence of Asmodeus across the face of Golarion. They bring order to chaos, quell the troublesome concepts of freedom and self-determination, and leave broken souls eager to accept the bondage of slavery in their wake. The world must come to terms with the order of things. Mortals serve at the knee of greater powers. The devils of the Nine Hells are Golarion's natural overlords and if the rabble gathered along the coast of the Inner Sea can't be made to understand this simple fact, then they will be purged in a torrent of fire.


*Methodology:  The Kiss and the Lash*A true corrupter can convince a man to hand over his soul, a blissful smile on his face.  
—Paracountess Zarta Dralneen​The Chelish are masters of seduction as well as pain. They bring their enemies to heel with promises of aid, riches, and glory, but keep them in line with cruel lashes and hellfire. The Chelish faction wins others to its dark cause with temptation. Lust, power, riches, vanity, the Chelish offer all, and cater to the sinful nature in every man to bring him low. If a foe cannot be seduced, he must instead be scourged. Many missions of the Chelish faction involve tempting upright people into darkness and vice, and then threatening to expose their sins unless they aid the empire as dutiful agents. The tricks of devils have claimed men's souls since time immemorial and they serve the Chelish well in their quest for control of Absalom. 


*Chelish Pathfinders*
  Since House Thrune rose to prominence, reclaiming the past glories of Cheliax and re-establishing their footholds across the world has been their primary goal. Chelish armies amass in the ruthless homeland, and their agents push far and wide seeking to expand the diabolic empire's influence. Chelish culture is widely popular, and their fashions show up in most nations across Avistan and Garund. House Thrune places a high priority on discovering the relics of the past and controlling the revelation and interpretation of historical finds. The noble houses of Cheliax encourage the populace and even their own scions to join the Pathfinder Society and seek treasures of ancient power to bolster the empire.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

(I didn't want to add a question to my character post)

About starting gold:

PF starting gold (it is on p. 123)?

It would be 185,000 at level 14


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2008)

i won't be able to play a character in this thread, but i will be following the story. I run a pathfinder game irl and would like to see somone elses methods. we have been running them for a month or so now. good luck to the victums players! i poromise to keep the kabitzing to minimal ... hopefully....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Bumping because we need more players!



Walking Dad said:


> It would be 185,000 at level 14




Pathfinder starting wealth is fine. I'd like to see plenty of equipment for dealing with the unthinkable, so don't completely splurge on magic items.


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2008)

As I missed out on playing ToH due to reading it, I might make a half-orc druid for this.  I won't have time to write it up Sunday.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jul 13, 2008)

I would jump in, but I know nothing about Pathfinder


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> I would jump in, but I know nothing about Pathfinder



It is basicall D&D 3.7 from paizo. Basic d20 with some twists. It is avaiable for free from paizo. But you need an account (also free).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> It is basicall D&D 3.7 from paizo. Basic d20 with some twists. It is avaiable for free from paizo. But you need an account (also free).




and you can down load the pathfinder alpha release 3 ogl legally and liscensed to you for play testing...just like what is happening here!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> It is basicall D&D 3.7 from paizo. Basic d20 with some twists. It is avaiable for free from paizo. But you need an account (also free).




and you can down load the pathfinder alpha release 3 ogl legally and liscensed to you for play testing...just like what is happening here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm starting to think you might not find the players for this. 

Maybe there would be more players if this was put up after the holiday season was over though. I think lots of potential players are enjoying life in other ways than spending time with the computer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2008)

Other ways???


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Other ways???




Reading roleplaying books, playing computer games, watching TV. I mean what else would people do with their lives? But they're not checking ENworld during this time for some reason.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Reading roleplaying books, playing computer games, watching TV. I mean what else would people do with their lives? But they're not checking ENworld during this time for some reason.




 Theres life outside of EnWorld?


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been intrigued by what I've read of the Pathfinder rules, and I'm already playing in a low-level playtest. I'll admit, I'm a little intimidated at the prospect of building a 14th level character from scratch (I think the highest level character I've built to start a game was maybe 6th?), but if you're still wanting people, I might take a crack at a halfling bard or rogue? 

jason


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like we (possible) have:

WD - Human Conjurer
Bialaska - melee'ish character
kinem - half-orc druid
Nightbreeze - ?
jkason - halfling bard or rogue

Can we use the combined item rules from the MIC?
(A ring of sustenance, that is also a ring of protection.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Looks like we (possible) have:
> 
> WD - Human Conjurer
> Bialaska - melee'ish character
> ...




If more characters start getting statted up I'll be more than happy to run this.

Combined items are allowed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a free slot for crazy old Voda ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> Is there a free slot for crazy old Voda ?




Most certainly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll have a concept later then ^^


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2008)

If I may add an input, you guys will definitely want a trap springer so good to see you have jkason going for a bard or rogue.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2008)

*Tirocap Nimel, halfling rogue*

Still needs description and background:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tirocap Nimel

[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 14
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ??

[B]Str:[/B] 12  +1 (4p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 14        [B]XP:[/B] ??
[B]Dex:[/B] 23* +6 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +10/+5      [B]HP:^[/B] 164/164 (14d8+52)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (4p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +15**        (10 +max +2 con +1 favored class)
[B]Int:[/B] 16  +3 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'***   
[B]Wis:[/B] 16* +3 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +6         
[B]Cha:[/B] 18  +4 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

* level attribute bonuses applied to Dex
** Agile Maneuvers: Use dex bonus for CMB instead of Str
Belt of Physical Perfection +2
Headband of Mental Superiority +2
*** +10' base move via Boots of Striding and Springing



                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +0    +6    +1    +0    +2    26
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 26*

* Uncanny Dodge
Cannot be flanked (Improved Uncanny Dodge)
Special: +4 dodge bonus vs. trap attacks

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +1   +7 (+9 vs. spider venom)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       9    +6    +1   +16* (+20 vs. traps)
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +1   +8 (+10 vs. fear)

* Evasion: Reflex save for 1/2 = no damage
* Improved Evasion: Failed Reflex = 1/2 damage
+1 racial all saves
+2 racial (stacks) saves vs. fear
+4 trap sense
Necklace of Adaptation: immune to vapor and gas attacks / can't drown



[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]

Rapier +3..............+20/+15...1d4+9.........18-20/x2 
Shortbow +3 Gh Touch...+20/+15...1d4+3...........x3, range 70 ft. 
Acid (flask)...........+17/+12...1d6/1 spalsh....range 10 ft 
Alch. Fire (flask).....+17/+12...1d6(x2rds)/1 splash....range 10 ft 
Holy Water (flask).....+17/+12...1d6/1 spalsh....range 10 ft


+1 size bonus
+7d6 Sneak Attack, +7 points bleed / round, -2 Str
Cloak of Arachnida: Web 1/day
Deadly Aim (Ranged: +Dex bonus to damage, -Dex bonus to attack)

[B]Languages:[/B] 

Common
Halfling
Abyssal
Goblin
Dwarf (Headband bonus)



[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Halfling--
* +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str
* Weapon Familiarity ("halfling" in name = martial weapon)
* Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin
* Favored Class: Rogue

--Rogue--

* Simple Weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow
	& short sword
* Light armor proficiency
* Sneak Attack +7d6
* Trapfinding
* Evasion
* Rogue Talent: Bleeding Attack (+sneak die points / round)
* Rogue Talent: Fast Stealth (full speed Stealth)
* Rogue Talent: Ledge Walker (full speed Acrobatics)
* Rogue Talent: Finesse Rogue (Weapon Finesse)
* Rogue Talent (Advanced): Crippling Strike (-2 Str with Sneak Attack)
* Rogue Talent (Advanced): Improved Evasion (Failed Reflex = 1/2 damage)
* Rogue Talent (Advanced): Opportunist
* Trap Sense +4
* Improved Uncanny Dodge

[B]Feats:[/B] 

Agile Maneuvers (1st)
Combat Expertise (+ Int mod dodge, -Int mod attack) (3rd)
Improved Feint (feint as move action) (5th)
Dodge (Combat) (7th)
Mobility (Combat)(9th)
Deadly Aim (Ranged: +Dex bonus to damage, -Dex bonus to attack)(11th)
Improved Disarm (13th)



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 140       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 14/14
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Acrobatics.................14...+6....+5^...+25 (+30 to jump)
Bluff......................14...+4....+3....+21
Climb......................14...+1....+5^...+20
Disable Device.............14...+6....+3....+23
Escape Artist..............14...+6....+3....+23
Know (dungeon).............14...+3....+3....+20
Perception.................14...+3....+3....+20 (+25 search, +22 sound)
Sleight of Hand............14...+6....+3....+23
Stealth....................14...+6....+7....+27
Use Magic Device...........14...+4....+3....+21
Diplomacy~.................14...+4....+3....+21

* +4 size bonus (Stealth)
+2 racial Perception (sound)
^+2 racial Acrobatics & Climb
~ Diplomacy ranks via Headband
Goggles of Minute Seeing

[b]Equipment:                    Cost(gp)  Weight(lb)[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Belt of Phys. Perfection (+2)...16000....1
Headband of Mental Super. (+2)..16000....1
Necklace of Adaptation..........40000....0
Handy Haversack..................2000....5
Boots of Stride and Spring.......5500....1
Cloak of Arachnida..............14000....1
Efficient Quiver.................1800....2
Ring of Feather Fall.............2200....--
Ring of Protection +2............8000....--
Mithral Shirt +3................10100....5
Rapier +3.......................18020....1
Signal Whistle......................0....8
Explorer's outfit..................--....--

--In Efficient Quiver--
Arrows x60..........................3....--
Shortbow +3 Ghost Touch.........32030....--

--In Haversack--
Goggles of Minute Seeing.........1250....--
Goggles of Night................12000....--
Salve of Slipperiness............1000....--
Grappling hook......................1....4
Mirror, small steel................10....5
Ink.................................8....--
Inkpen............................0.1....--
Flint and Steel.....................1....--
Oil x2............................0.2....2
Parchment x5........................1....--
Rations x6..........................3....1.5
Rope, 50 ft.........................1....10
Spade...............................2....8
Waterskin...........................1....1
Bedroll...........................0.1....1.25
Acid x3............................30....3
Alchemist's fire x3................60....3
Antitoxin x3......................150....--
Holy Water x5.....................125....5
Sunrod x5..........................10....5
Tanglefoot bag x3.................150....12
Thunderstone x3....................60....3
MW Thieves' tools.................100....1
Universal Solvent x2..............100....--
Oil Bless Weapon x2...............200....--
Dust of Dryness...................850....--

Haversack internal weight (max 120): 60.25


[B]Total Weight:[/B]17lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 300pp 232gp 8sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]

[B]Max Weight:[/B]                24   49   75   150   375

[B]Age:[/B] 30
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 35lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Light brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```

[sblock=Appearance]Tirocap is always just a bit disheveled, as if he rushed through dressing and grooming, which he probably did. Overall he's fairly well-kept: he keeps his hair and beard reasonably trimmed, and his clothes clean and in repair. It's just that sometimes it's a bother to comb hair or finish tucking in a tunic when there's so much to do and see once he's awake, and besides, his bright smile tends to compensate for his relative lack of pressing. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]From an early age, Tirocap's curiosity was insatiable--even for a halfling. And once he'd locked his attention on a Shiny, it really didn't matter what obstacles were in the way: he'd walk a rickety bridge, climb out on a narrow branch, and largely worry about the consequences once it was all over. He never could quite remember what broken bones and bruises felt like after they healed. Not when he saw something new and intriguing.

His family had assimilated into a nomadic human clan, but even their wandering eventually seemed too slow for the little man. He decided to set out on his own. Knowing his natural tendencies, as a going-away present the tribe gifted him with a ring that helped soften his landings.

And really, it's all been a blur since. One compelling story after another, one new Shiny, whether a cloak with spider powers or boots that made a small man as fast as a tall one or just a jug of that amazing stuff that ate through everything it touched, even the goo that stuck to everything. All these wonderful new things to find and gather, and none of it gathered fast enough for Tiro's curiosity to be sated.

Mind you, sometimes there were other people who wanted to get their hands on the same things, or who perhaps already had their hands on them and wanted to keep it that way, and they occasionally decided getting rid of Tiro helped that goal. So, while speed and wit often helped, the halfling soon discovered the benefit of having shiny weapons and knowing how to use them.

Which brings us right about to now, as Tiro finds himself looking about for the next fascinating thing that could capture his imagination and attention. He's sure it won't be long. It never is.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm still interested.  I'll post the stat block for my character probably tomorrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

I will try to update my character tomorrow.

Note my vaction announcement in my sig, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm still interested, but making a 14th level character is complicated for me. I ask indulgence.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm still interested, but making a 14th level character is complicated for me. I ask indulgence.



Any help you need I'll freely dispense. I'm aware that it is going to take a while to create characters that is why I'm giving enough time and not pushing people to get their characters up asap.


----------



## Halford (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it looks like you have your six, but if you need an alternate I'd like to throw my hat in. Won't take me long to knock up a 14th level character .

I would probably opt for a Cleric.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Go ahead and work up a character Halford. That way if someone has to back out or can't complete a character, you'll be ready to fill the slot.


----------



## Halford (Jul 19, 2008)

No worries Reveille, I'll have something knocked up by Monday.  Need to briefly refamiliarize myself with Pathfinder.


----------



## kinem (Jul 19, 2008)

Revielle, my druid is almost done.

What are your rules and rulings about the potentially powerful 6th level spell Fire Seeds?  This spell can sometimes be overpowered, but OTOH you did say it's a tough dungeon and a druid has few other big damage dealing options.

The main issues are 1) can you cast the spell and throw a grenade as a single action in the same round, 2) what kind of action is it to draw and throw a grenade (that is, do you need quick draw to throw multiple grenades as a full attack), 3) how does the damage stack if multiple berry bombs are close together and the areas overlap, and 4) can you cast the spell multiple times and carry around the enspelled seeds from all the castings (ex. cast it twice, each time making one acrorn grenade, and later throw them both as a full attack?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2008)

Still sifting through magic items, the most time intensive part for me in character creation.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally making some progress on the character. For some reason ENWorld seems to be down almost all the time I'm trying to check in, which have made it rather hard to check stuff.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 19, 2008)

Kendra Swiftblade
Female Human (Chelaxian) Fighter 14

[SBLOCK=Basic information]
CG Medium humanoid (human)
Age: 27
Height: 4’9
Weight: 88 lb
Skin color: Pale
Hair: Black, to the mid of her back, tied up in a ponytail
Eyes: Dark brown
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Attributes, feats & skills]
Abilities: Str 18 (+4), Dex 27 (+8), Con 18 (+4), Int 13 (+1), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 11 (+0)
Starting stats: 14, 16, 14, 13, 13, 12
Above stats include +2 dexterity from race, +3 Dexterity from level, +6 Dexterity from Gloves of Dexterity, +4 constitution from Amulet of Health, +4 strength from Belt of Giant Strength
Class/race abilities: Speed 30, Bonus feat, skilled (bonus skill point per level), Weapon Training (Short Sword), Bravery (+4 bonus on will saves against fear), Armor Training (when wearing armor, add +3 AC, reduce armor check penalty by 3 and increase maximum dexterity bonus by 3), Weapon Training (+3 on attack and damage rolls with light blades, +2 on bows, +1 on heavy blades)
Feats: Dodge, Weapon Finesse, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Rapier), Toughness, Weapon Specialization (Rapier), Two Weapon Defense, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Swap, Greater Weapon Focus (Rapier), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Greater Two Weapon Fighting, Greater Weapon Specialization (Rapier), Improved Critical (Rapier), Agile Maneuvers
Skills: Profession (Sailor)+19 (14 ranks), Survival +19 (14 ranks), Acrobatics +18 (7 ranks), Stealth +18 (7 ranks)
Languages: Common, Elven
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Combat stats]AC: 33 (8 Dex, 8 armor, 2 shield (two weapon defence), 3 Armor training, 2 deflection), touch 20, flat-footed 25
Hp: 223 (14d10+83)
Saves: Fort +18, Ref +17, Will +11

Init +12; Senses: Perception +2
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)

Melee: Transmuting Rapier +29/+24/+19 (14 base attack, 8 dexterity, 2 greater weapon focus, 3 weapon training, 2 magic) OR +27/+27/+22/+22/+17/+17 (1d8+13 damage main hand, 1d8+11 off-hand, critical 15-20)
Ranged: Mighty Composite Longbow [+2] +24/+19/+14 (14 base attack, 8 dexterity, 2 weapon training) (1d8+4 damage, critical 20)
Base Atk: +14; Grp +22

[/SBLOCK]

Equipment: Mithral Breastplate +3 (13000), Restful Crystal on armor (500), Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36000), Amulet of Health +4 (16000), Belt of Giant Strength (16000), Transmuting Rapier +2 (32000), Lesser Truedeath Crystal on Rapier (5000), Cloak of Resistance +5 (25000), Ring of Protection +2 (8000), Boots of Striding and Springing (5500), Vest of Natural Armor +2 (8000), Ring of Sustenance (2500), Feather Token (Swanboat, 450), Potion of Resist Fire 20 (700), Potion of Neutralize Poison x2 (750x2), Potion of Remove Blindness/Deafness (750), Potion of Remove Curse (750), Potion of Remove Disease (750), Spool of Endless Rope (1400), Oil of Greater Magic Weapon +5 (3000), Orb of Mental Renewal (3100), Rod of Bodily Restoration (3100), Bag of endless Caltrops (800), Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x8 (750x8), Masterwork Dagger, Mighty Composite Longbow [+2], 20 arrows

[SBLOCK=Background]Alexandra Darkblade is the daughter of the infamous pirate captain Gerald Darkblade. And for a while it appeared as if she would follow the same bloody path as her father. At the age of 14 she had her first kill and at the age of 20 she was surpassed in skill only by her father, who had tutored her in his own combat style.
Seven years ago the authorities finally caught up with the pirate vessel known as the Infamous Mermaid. Outmanned twenty to one, the pirates fought hard for their freedom, yet one by one they fell. When only Gerald and Alexandra was left standing, Alexandra was given the order that she should escape. As Alexandra quickly liberated one of the smaller military vessels and then made her escape, she saw her father stand alone against an overwhelming force and with a fierceness she had never seen before, he held off the enemies long enough for her to get out of sight and make her escape.
She landed in Varisia and quickly disposed of the vessel she escaped in, knowing that it could be tracked. Then she travelled Varisia for several months, earning enough gold to survive by serving as caravan guard or other such jobs. It was on one of these trips she first encountered adventurers and then sought that path as her own. 7 years later she’s a very experienced adventurer, known widely for her dazzling displays of swordsmanship when wielding the main-gauche (rapier and dagger combo).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2008)

Sarn, PF half-orc 14th level druid, LN

[sblock=description]Sarn is a grey skinned half-orc, 6’ tall, and of medium build.  He tends to dress simply, though he often wears his dragonhide breastplate armor.  Unlike most druids he is more focused on elemental magic than on dealing with animals, and when he wildshapes he often takes the form of an elemental, though he is still able to take an animal form when the need arises.

He is an accomplished adventurer and is said to be a trustworthy companion.  He is single, and rarely speaks about his family.  He was married once and has a son, but after a few years he parted ways with the human woman.  He seems to adventure as a way of getting other worries off his mind.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Druid 14:	HD 14d8+38, hp 167
Saves Fort +14, Reflex +12, Will +19
Move 20’ (30’ w/longstrider), BAB +10, grapple +15
AC 28 (+9 armor, +3 dex, +1 Dodge, +5 shield), touch 14 (24 vs incorporeal touch), ff 19

Attack
Lightning arc +13 ranged touch (1d6+7, crit 20/x2, 30’ range)

+1 construct bane scimitar w/lesser demolition crystal (and using bracers of lightning)
+16/+11 melee (1d6+6 +1d6 electric, crit 18/x2)
vs construct: treat as adamantine, +2 to hit, +3d6+2 damage

ironwood club w/lesser truedeath crystal (and using bracers of lightning)
+16/+11 melee (1d6+6 +1d6 electric, crit 20/x2)
vs undead: ghost touch, +1d6 damage

Str 20 (+5) (10 pts) 16 base +2 race +2 enh
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pts) 14 base +2 enh
Con 14 (+2) (6 pts)
Int 10 (4 pts) 12 base – 2 race
Wis 24 (+7) 15 base (8 pts) + 2 race + 3 lvl + 4 enh
Char 10 (2 pts)

Half-orc: darkvision 60’, 
Weapon Familiarity: Half-orcs are proficient with greataxes and falchions, and treat any weapon with the word “orc” in its name as a martial weapon.
Orc Ferocity: Once per day, when a half-orc is brought below 0 hit points, but not killed, he can fight on for one more round as if disabled. At the end of his next turn, unless brought to above 0 hit points, he immediately falls unconscious and begins dying.

Class Skills
The druid’s class skills are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Perception (Wis), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
Skill Ranks Per Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Druids are proficient with the following weapons: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, scythe, sickle, shortspear, sling, and spear. They are also proficient with all natural attacks (claw, bite, and so forth) of any form they assume with wild shape (see below). Druids are proficient with light and medium armor but are prohibited from wearing metal armor; thus, they may wear only padded, leather, hide, or hide shirt armor. (A druid may also wear wooden armor that has been altered by the ironwood spell so that it functions as though it were steel. See the ironwood spell description.) Druids are proficient with shields (except tower shields) but must use only wooden ones.

7 feats:
Toughness, Lightning Reflexes, Dodge (combat), Natural Spell, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Power Attack

Skills (ranks/total): & = has –4 acp included xxx
Climb& 11/15 (17 w/kit), Fly 10/16, Handle Animal 1/4, Heal 7/17, Knowledge (nature) 1/6, Perception 11/21, Spellcraft 5/8, Survival 3/15, Swim&& 7/7

Air Domain
Caster Level Ability
1st Lightning Arc (Su): As a standard action you can unleash an arc of electricity targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The lightning arc deals 1d6 points of electricity damage +1 for every two caster levels you possess. (1d6+7)
2nd Obscuring Mist (Sp): You can cast obscuring mist 1/day per 2 caster levels you possess.
4th Gust of Wind (Sp): You can cast gust of wind 1/day.
8th Walk on Air (Su): You can walk on air as if it were solid for a number of rounds per day equal to your caster level. These rounds do not need to be consecutive. This ability otherwise functions as air walk.
12th Chain Lightning (Sp): You can cast chain lightning 1/day.

Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.

Wild Empathy (Ex): A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The druid rolls 1d20 and adds his druid level and his Charisma modifier (1d20+14) to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly. To use wild empathy, the druid and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, inf luencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with inf luencing people, it might take more or less time. A druid can also use this ability to inf luence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion, however, still affect her.

Trackless Step (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.

Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex): Starting at 4th level, a druid gains a +4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like and supernatural abilities of fey. This bonus also applies to spells and effects that target plants, such as blight, entangle, spike growth, and warp wood.

Wild Shape (Su): At 4th level, a druid gains the ability to turn herself into any Small or Medium animal and back again once per day. Her options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type. This ability functions like the beast shape I spell, except as noted here. The effect lasts for 1 hour per druid level, or until she changes back. Changing form (to animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The form chosen must be that of an animal the druid is familiar with. A druid loses her ability to speak while in animal form because she is limited to the sounds that a normal, untrained animal can make, but she can communicate normally with other animals of the same general grouping as her new form. (The normal sound a wild parrot makes is a squawk, so changing to this form does not permit speech.)
A druid can use this ability an additional time per day at 6th level and every two levels thereafter, for a total of eight times at 18th level. At 20th level, a druid can use wild shape at will. As a druid gains in levels, this ability allows the druid to take on the form of larger and smaller animals, elementals, and plants. Each form expends one daily usage of this ability, regardless of the form taken. 
At 6th level, a druid can use wild shape to change into a Large or Tiny animal or a Small elemental. When taking the form of an animal, a druid’s wild shape now functions as beast shape II. When taking the form of an elemental, the druid’s wild shape functions as elemental body I.
At 8th level, a druid can use wild shape to change into a Huge or Diminutive animal, a Medium elemental, or a Small or Medium plant creature. When taking the form of animals, a druid’s wild shape now functions as beast shape III. When taking the form of an elemental, the druid’s wild shape now functions as elemental body II. When taking the form of a plant creature, the druid’s wild shape functions as plant shape I.
At 10th level, a druid can use wild shape to change into a Large elemental or a Large plant creature. When taking the form of an elemental, the druid’s wild shape now functions as elemental body III. When taking the form of a plant, the druid’s wild shape now functions as plant shape II.
At 12th level, a druid can use wild shape to change into a Huge elemental or a Huge plant creature. When taking the form of an elemental, the druid’s wild shape now functions as elemental body IV. When taking the form of a plant, the druid’s wild shape now functions as plant shape III.

Venom Immunity (Ex): At 9th level, a druid gains immunity to all poisons.

A Thousand Faces (Su): At 13th level, a druid gains the ability to change her appearance at will, as if using the alter self spell, but only while in her normal form.

Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn’t prepared
ahead of time. She can “lose” a prepared spell in order to cast any summon nature’s ally spell of the same level or lower.

Orisons (Sp): Druids can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day. They can cast these spells at will as a spell-like ability. The number of orisons a druid can prepare each day is noted in Table 4–6 under spells per day. Orisons are treated like any other spell cast by the druid in terms of duration and other variables based on level.

Spells prepared:	DC 17 + spell level
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
4 6 6 6 5 4 4 3

0:	detect magic, detect poison, stabilize, light
1:	cure light wounds (1d8+5), detect snares and pits, entangle, faerie fire, longstrider, produce flame
2:	barkskin (x2), resist energy, lesser restoration (x2), soften earth and stone
3:	neutralize poison (x2), greater magic fang, remove disease (x2), stone shape
4:	control water, curse serious wounds (x2, 3d8+14), dispel magic, flame strike
5:	baleful poymorph, death ward, transmute mud to rock, transmute rock to mud
6:	fire seeds (x2), greater dispel magic, stone tell
7:	heal, fire storm, wind walk

spellstaff on wooden quarterstaff, stores heal spell

Equipment (185k):
Amulet of fortune prevailing and wisdom +4 (neck)	21
+1 construct bane scimitar	8.315
weapon crystal demolition, lesser (+1d6 dam vs construct, treat as adamantine)	3
club w/ironwood (+1 enh)	0
weapon crystal truedeath, lesser (5k; +1d6 vs. undead, ghost touch)	5
+4 dragonhide breastplate of speed (22.7k, +9 AC, -3 acp, +3 max dex)	22.7
armor crystal of screening, greater (3k; +10 AC vs incorporeal touch attacks)	3
+3 heavy wooden shield	9.157
karma prayer bead (20k)	20
vest of resistance +3	9
gloves of fortunate striking and dex +2	6
bracers of lightning (+1d6 electric to melee damage even in wildshape)	11
metamagic rod, silent (up to 6th level, 3/day)	11
metamagic rod, empower (up to 6th level, 3/day)	32.5
metamagic rod, substitution (up to 6th level, 3/day)	10.5
wand of CLW (x2)	1.5
everlasting rations	0.35
ring of the four winds	2
anklet of translocation (teleport 10' 2/day, swift)	1.4
belt of strength +2	4
troll gut rope	0.5
rope, silk, 50'	0.01
waterskin	0.001
flint & steel	0.001
small steel mirror	0.01
manacles, MW w/superior lock	0.2
sunrods (2)	0.004
handy haversack	2
bedroll	0.0001
ink, pen, 5 sheets paper	0.0101
pole, 10'	0.0002
grappling hook	0.001
potion of mage armor	0.05
potion of prot from evil (x2)	0.1
potion of bless weapon (x2)	0.2
potion of hide from undead (x2)	0.1
scroll of pass without trace	0.025
scroll of know direction (x2)	0.025
climber's kit	0.05
peasant's outfit	0.0001
diamond dust (for stoneskin, x1)	0.25
wine, fine bottle	0.01
sacks, empty (10)	0.001
shovel	0.002
spell component pouch	0.005
21 gp, 14 sp, 10 cp	0.0225
total	185k[/sblock]

[sblock=Typical wildshape forms]Elemental: Immune to crits and sneak attacks, DR 5/-, Wis 20, spell DC 15 + spell level

Huge air elemental:
+4 str, +6 dex, +4 nat armor, fly 120’, whirlwind (Reflex DC 22, 2d8)
Str 22, Dex 20; space/reach 15’/15’; 	AC 18 (touch 14, ff 12)
Att 2 slams +14 melee (2d8+6 + 1d6 electric)
Saves Fort +11, Reflex +11, Will +14

Huge earth elemental:
+8 str, -2 dex, +4 con, +6 nat armor, push, earth glide
Str 26, Dex 12, Con 18; space/reach 15’/15’; AC 16 (touch 10, ff 14); +28 hp
Att 2 slams +16 melee (2d10+8 + 1d6 electric)
Saves Fort +13, Reflex +7, Will +14

Huge fire elemental:
+6 dex, +4 con, +4 nat armor, +20’ speed, resist fire 20, vulnerability to cold
Str 18, Dex 20, Con 18; space/reach 15’/15’; AC 18 (touch 14, ff 12); +28 hp
Att 2 slams +12 melee (2d8+4 + 2d8 fire + 1d6 electric + burn (1d4 rounds, Reflex DC 22, 1d6 fire damage for 1d4 rounds, move action to extinguish))
Creatures hitting the fire elemental with natural or unarmed attacks take 2d8 fire + burn (Reflex DC 22)
Saves Fort +13, Reflex +11, Will +14

Huge water elemental:
+4 str, -2 dex, +8 con, +6 nat armor, swim 120’
vortex (Reflex DC 23, 2d8 + sweep up, up to 7 rounds, 1/10 min)
Str 22, Dex 12, Con 22; space/reach 15’/15’; AC 16 (touch 10, ff 14); +56 hp
Att 2 slams +14 melee (2d10+6 + 1d6 electric)
Saves Fort +15, Reflex +7, Will +14[/sblock]

He usually takes elemental forms when wildshaping.  Revielle, could he trade in the ability to take other forms for some sort of other bonus?  (IC he would never have had that ability.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2008)

kinem said:


> 1) can you cast the spell and throw a grenade as a single action in the same round, 2) what kind of action is it to draw and throw a grenade (that is, do you need quick draw to throw multiple grenades as a full attack), 3) how does the damage stack if multiple berry bombs are close together and the areas overlap, and 4) can you cast the spell multiple times and carry around the enspelled seeds from all the castings (ex. cast it twice, each time making one acrorn grenade, and later throw them both as a full attack?)



1) No.
2) Standard; if you have the Quick Draw feat it is a free action.
3) All damage dice rolled; equally divided among the number of opponents in the area
4) Multiple castings allowed to enchant more than 4 acorns/8 holly berries; yes to the full attack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

I have it! monk 5/ drunken master 9
Milias Timital, a young and promising monk of the Yellow flower, got curiosity about some fighting stile, known in taverns and bars: The Drunken Master Stile. It's said that such fighting stile was dangerous to learn. Many good monks were lost to alcoholisms, loosing their discipline and training, only good at fighting when they were extremely drunk. But those perils didn't scare Milias, he wished to gain the knowledge of the Drunken Stile, to understood their techniques, because above all, Milias was a monk, a studious and respectful professional of the martial arts, and it was his duty to acquire as many knowledge about the different stiles of fighting he possibly could. He searched masters of this art, and quickly found some of them, rooting in a bar. He tried all to make them teach him, but they just mock of him, and if he dared to defy them, or insult them, after some struggling, Milias was sitting on the floor, with an amazing hurt in his chin. But the young monk didn't give up, he kept trying and trying until one of the Drunken masters, the oldest of them, felt they owe him a favor, since the monk kept them entertained for month!
And so, the masters give him the chance to probe himself worthy. Initially he ended up sleeping after the second mud of ale, or vomiting after the third. But as most poisons do (most addicting poisons that is) alcohol develops addiction and resistance to its sleepy effects.
In the last chance the drunken masters gave him, Milias probed himself worthy, even better than some of the present drunken masters. The others, cheerfully, welcomed him to the "guild of the broken mud".
That should have been all for the studious student of martial arts that wished to learn the techniques of the Drunken masters. But there was little of that student left. Milias became as alcoholic and undisciplined as his masters, and as the years passed, the days of tavern fights (more usual than the days of no tavern fight) made him become a legend among his peers. 
The life was good, nothing better to do than drink free, because the tavern owner won anogh gold from the propaganda of having the legendary "Milias, Drunk Dragon" drinking in its bar. But the old tavern man died of advanced age after a few years, and Milias found himself in the streets, with no money left to spend on drinks, or anything else! "Milias... you must earn some gold ye know? How! How?!" he used to say, walking funny through the roads of Varisia. "Ye could fight ye know?" he asked himself after some months. "Aye! Tha's what I'm gonna do, fight! After all I'm the Drunken lizard right? No wait... it was the drunken lizardman, that's it!"
With that in mind he quickly found a group of adventurers that could pay for his vice as long as he fouth by their side.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

```
DESCRIPTION
Eye Color:   Black
Hair Color:  Grey
Deity:       Mask

Aligment: lawful Neutral

Monk 5 / Drunken Master 9

EXPERIENCE POINTS
Current: 
Next Level: 

ABILITIES (36 points)
Abil  base      mod 
Str 	14 	+2 	  	 
Dex 	18 	+4 	  	 
Con 	16 	+3 	  	 
Int 	12 	+1 	  	 
Wis 	15	+2 	  	 
Cha 	8 	-1

      Base Armor  Dex Natural Misc 
AC 27= 10  + 5  +  4  +  0  +  8  (+3 against single target)
      
HP: 21+11*13= 164
Initiative: 8=+4+4  	  
Speed: 40 ft (base 30 ft)
Base Attack: +9 
Grapple: + 15	  	

ATTACKS
Flury of blows Attack bonus +12/+12

Unarmed strike: +13  -  1d8+2
Improvised light weapon: +13 - 1d8+1d12+2
Improvised large weapon: +11 - 1d8+1d12+3 (+2 on disarm attempts)

SAVING THROW
        Total  Base   Ability    Misc
Fortitude  17=	10 	+3  	 +4	   	 
Reflex     18=	10 	+4 	 +4	 	 
Willpower  13=	7 	+2 	 +4	 	 


Skill Name  	Abil  	Total    Abil modif    Ranks    Misc  Armor

Max: 17/8
 Climb 	   	Str 	  7 	  2 	  	 5 	 	 
 Hide 	  	Dex 	  14 	  4 	  	 10 	  	
 Jump 	  	Str 	  18 	  2 	  	 16 		
 Esc. Artist 	Dex 	  9 	  4 	  	 5 		 
 Balance  	Dex 	  19 	  4 	  	 15 		  	 	
 Tumble 	Dex 	  21 	  4 	  	 17 		
 Move silently 	Dex 	  21 	  4 	  	 17 		

FEATS
Deflect Arrows BF
Improved grapple BF
Improved initiative
Great Fortitude
Dodge
Movility
Spring attack
Weapon finesse

SPECIAL ABILITIES
Monk:
Evasion
Flury of blows
Unarmed strike
Still mind
Ki strike (magic)
Slow fall (20 fts)
Purity of body

Drunken Master:
Drink like a demon
Superior improvised weapom
Stagger
Swaying waist
AC dodge bonus +2
Improved feint
Improved grapple
"For medicinal purposes"
Corkscrew rush


LANGUAGES
Common, dwarven

EQUIPMENT
					Gp
Fine wine bottle (60)                   600
Waterskin				1
Backpack	  			2
Tent	   				10
Blanket                                 0.5  
Rope, silk (50 ft.)	  		10
Pot, iron	   			0.5
Hammer	   				0.5
Bedroll	   				0.1
Torch					0.01		
Firewood (per day)			0.01
Potion of Cure moderate wounds 		300	
Potion of Cure light wounds x4		200
Potion of reduce person x4              1000gp
Potion of Cure mod wounds x6            1800
Climber's kit				80
Mug                                     0.1
Monks belt                          13000
Winged boots                        16000
Bottle of air                       7250
Bracers of armor +5                 25000
potion of Barkskin x3               1800  
Gauntlet of rust                    11500
Iron bands of bilaro                26000     
Peripat of wound closure            15000
Cloak of resitance +4               16000
Ring of protection +5               50000  

TOTAL COST	185000			
MONEY LEFT	0
```


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2008)

Reveille said:


> 3) All damage dice rolled; equally divided among the number of opponents in the area




Revielle, I urge you to please find a different way of nerfing the spell.

The mechanic of dividing damage among all opponents in the area does not exist for any spell in D&D and for very good reasons.  It makes no sense at all from a simulationist standpoint, and it does nothing at all to nerf the main overpowered use of the spell which is to one-shot a BBEG.

Holding a bag of rats should not be any defense against the blasts, let alone the only real defense.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

> Holding a bag of rats should not be any defense against the blasts, let alone the only real defense.



But worth trying. =)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 21, 2008)

kinem said:


> Revielle, I urge you to please find a different way of nerfing the spell.
> 
> The mechanic of dividing damage among all opponents in the area does not exist for any spell in D&D and for very good reasons.



How should it be handled then?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2008)

Voda, a question: How do you intend on keeping your character inebriated?


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2008)

How about this: Allow a single Reflex save for half damage for a creature in overlapping berry bomb blast areas, and only the d8's stack, not the +1 for caster level.

Example:  I have a sack with 8 empowered berry bombs for which I used my karma bead to get caster level 18.  I move to 5' away from the BBEG, drop the open sack 5' from him (free action), move away, and speak the command word (free action).

RAW: Each bomb inflicts 1d8+18 + (1d8+18)/2, for an average of 33.75 fire damage (Reflex half, no SR).  If he fails all the saves the average total damage is 270, and average damage is 135 if he makes all 8 saves (assuming he doesn't have evasion), so average is 202.5 if he fails half the saves.

If I prepared and really had it in for him I could have cast the spell 3 times, put all of the berries in the same sack and used the same command word, for an average damage of 607.5 if he fails half the saves.

With proposed nerf: 8 bombs together would only inflict 8d8+18+(8d8+18)/2 damage (average 81, Reflex half) or an average of 60.75 if he fails the save half the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2008)

kinem said:


> With proposed nerf: 8 bombs together would only inflict 8d8+18+(8d8+18)/2 damage (average 81, Reflex half) or an average of 60.75 if he fails the save half the time.



Ack.



kinem said:


> How about this: Allow a single Reflex save for half damage for a creature in overlapping berry bomb blast areas, and only the d8's stack, not the +1 for caster level.



All right, thats how we'll do it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you noted the 60 bottles of wine Milias carries? Or should I add a cart with a giant barrel of ale? That would be funny to see.


----------



## kinem (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for ... nerfing my PC 

Voda took a non-core prestige class.  Can we take other non-core material, and if so, what?  ex.  CD feats or druid spells from the Spell Compendium


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2008)

kinem said:


> Voda took a non-core prestige class.  Can we take other non-core material, and if so, what?  ex.  CD feats or druid spells from the Spell Compendium



Sorry, kinem. I really don't want to annoy aybody, so we'll just do it by the raw then

Hmm....I thought I had posted something regarding the Drunken Master PrC, but I guess the downtime ate it (it ate several other posts of mine as well). The only PrCs I'm going to allow are the ones from the DMG, minus the Red Wizard.

Sorry, Voda, aside from the Pathfinder book, the only other resources I'm allowing are the DMG and the MIC.


----------



## kinem (Jul 23, 2008)

Revielle, you misunderstood my 'nerfing' comment.  I was thanking you for real (for resolving a game balance problem by accepting the suggestion I had just made), then jokingly pondering why I would do such a thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2008)

kinem said:


> Revielle, you misunderstood my 'nerfing' comment.  I was thanking you for real (for resolving a game balance problem by accepting the suggestion I had just made), then jokingly pondering why I would do such a thing.



Okay, wasn't sure. These new smilies can be mistaken for different meanings these days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2008)

Are we allowed to have built items? I like the XP less rules in Pathfinder. If yes, I will take item creation feats with my wizard bonus feats.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2008)

Then I'll bow out of this one. Have a nice time playing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

What does the party composition look like now?


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, I think I have Tiro equipped, and I think I adjusted everything that equipment affects correctly, though someone with a better math brain is welcome to help me fix what I may have missed. Oi, building higher level characters involves a ton of cross-referencing. 

I updated the original post (here).

Oddly enough, for probably the first time, I left off the background for last. After all that math, I still have to figure out where this guy comes from. 

jason.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay everybody, I will go tomorrow on vacation. I will "see" you again august 3rd with my completed character.

See you later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

As soon as WD comes back from his vacation we'll start the game.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you still recruiting anyone Reveille?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Are you still recruiting anyone Reveille?



Yes, I am. The current character situation is this:

Walking Dad - Human Wizard (Conjurer Specialist)
jKason - Halfling Rogue
Bialaska - Human Fighter
Kinem - Half-Orc Druid

I'd like at least two more players. The only resources allowed are Pathfinder Alpha (Beta when it becomes available), Player's Handbook, Dungeon Master's guide (PrCs and Magic Items) and the MIC. Please see the fiirst post for basic guidelines on character creation.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds good. let me download the rules again and I'll work something up.

Using the Alpha rules?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Sounds good. let me download the rules again and I'll work something up.
> 
> Using the Alpha rules?



Alpha rules for now, Beta later (when the pdf becomes available).


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2008)

Really quickly I'm thinking a human or elven rogu-ish fighter... that Lightning Stance Feat looks incredible. I'm thinking a whirling tempest on the battlefield, maybe using a scimitar  possibly an Amnian or Calimshite (using FR terms)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Really quickly I'm thinking a human or elven rogu-ish fighter... that Lightning Stance Feat looks incredible. I'm thinking a whirling tempest on the battlefield, maybe using a scimitar  possibly an Amnian or Calimshite (using FR terms)



So long as all the mechanics and options for your character comes from the four books listed, I'll allow it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like in on this one.  I might either create a cleric with a fire god deity or a wizard specializing in cold magic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I would like in on this one.  I might either create a cleric with a fire god deity or a wizard specializing in cold magic.



All right, both sound good. Go ahead and create a character.
Don't go beyond the 4 books allowed: Pathfinder RPG, PHB, DMG, MIC


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

I've started up a Rogue's Gallery thread. Please only post your finalized GM approved characters in there.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I've started up a Rogue's Gallery thread. Please only post your finalized GM approved characters in there.




I'd like to know whether my character is considered approved or not? If it is, I'll post it in the RG.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> I'd like to know whether my character is considered approved or not? If it is, I'll post it in the RG.



Let me comb over tonight after I get back from grocery shopping. As I'm done going over it with a fine toothed comb I'll give you an answer.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Question about skills.... So a rogue gets 8+int at first level trained + 7 more from being level 14?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Still needs description and background:


```
[B]Name:[/B] The Desert Wind

[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 7/Fighter 5/Shadowdancer 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ??

[B]Str:[/B] 22  +6 (10p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 14        [B]XP:[/B] ??
[B]Dex:[/B] 20* +5 (8p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +11/+6/+1      [B]HP:^[/B] 181/181
[B]Con:[/B] 16  +3 (6p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +17
[B]Int:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'**   
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +11         
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

* level attribute bonuses applied to Dex (1) & Str (2)
** +10' enhancement from Sandals (also ignore difficult terrain and leave no footsteps)



                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10    +3    +5    +0    +0    +1    29
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 29*

* Uncanny Dodge
Cannot be flanked (Improved Uncanny Dodge)
Special: +2 dodge bonus vs. trap attacks
+2 dodge bonus against AoO

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +3    +4   +13 
[B]Ref:[/B]                       9    +5    +4   +18* (+20 vs. traps)
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2    +4  +10 

* Evasion: Reflex save for 1/2 = no damage
+2 trap sense
Mask of Sweet Air: +5 to saves vs. vapor and gas attacks 



[B]Weapon                       Attack        Damage    Critical[/B]

Desert's Vengeance*(main)..+19/+14/+9...1d8+11+2d6 Holy......19-20/x2 
Desert's Vengeance*(off)..+19/+14/+9. ...1d8+9.........17-20/x2 
*+2 Holy/+2 Keen Dispelling Adamantine Two-Bladed Sword
+4d6 Sneak Attack, +4 points bleed / round 

[B]Languages:[/B] 

Common
Halfling
Elven



[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--
* +2 Str 
* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point/level
* Bonus Languages: Any
* Favored Class: Rogue

--Rogue--

* Simple Weapons, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow
	& short sword
* Light armor proficiency
* Sneak Attack +4d6
* Trapfinding
* Evasion
* Rogue Talent: Bleeding Attack (+sneak die points / round)
* Rogue Talent: Fast Stealth (full speed Stealth)
* Rogue Talent: Weapon Focus (Two-Bladed Sword)
* Trap Sense +2

--Fighter--

*Bonus Feats x 3
*Armor Training (Light) +1 AC/-1 ACP
*Weapon Training (Heavy Blades)  +1 to hit/damage

--Shadowdancer--

*Hide in Plain Sight
*Darkvision (60 ft.)
*Improved Uncanny Dodge

Item Set Benefits:
1/day: Dimension Door (CL7th)

[B]Feats:[/B] 

Dodge - 1st
Exotic Weapon Prof (Two-Bladed Sword) - Bonus Human
Two-Weapon Fighting - 3rd
Mobility - 5th
Weapon Focus - Bonus Rogue
Wind Stance - 7th
Lightning Stance - Fighter 1
Combat Reflexes - Fighter 2
Weapon Specialization (Two-Bladed Sword) - Bonus Fighter 4
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting - 9th
Improved Initiative - 11th
Greated Two-Weapon Fighting - 13th


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 120       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 14/14
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Acrobatics.................14...+5....+3...+22 
Climb......................14...+6....+3...+23
Disable Device.............14...+5....+3....+22
Escape Artist..............14...+5....+3....+22
Know (dungeon).............14...+2....+3....+19
Perception.................14...+2....+3....+19
Stealth....................14...+5....+8*....+27
Survival..................12...+2....+3....+17

*Shadow Armor
[b]Equipment:                    Cost(gp)  Weight(lb)[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Belt of Phys. Perfection (+2) (+2 STR/CON)...8000....1
Bracers of Blinding Strike (MIC197) 5000....1
Sandals of the Light Step (adding +4 Dex) 25000...1
Handy Haversack..................2000....5
Vest of Free Movement (MIC197)...12000....-
Cloak of Resistance (+4)....16000....1
+2 Holy/+2 Keen Dispelling Adamantine Two-Bladed Sword....67000...10
+4 Shadow Mithril Breastplate....23950...15
+1 Animated Darkwood Heavy Shield....9257....5 
Ghost Shroud ..........5000.....-
Mask of Sweet Air....2000....-
Ring of the Darkhidden(MIC122)...2000...-
Ring of Magical Defiance(MIC125)...7500...-
Safewing Amulet (MIC131).....250....1
Explorer's outfit..................--....--

--In Haversack--
Everlasting Rations...........350gp.....2
Everfull Mug....................200gp
Spool of Endless Rope......1,400gp....1
Potion of CSW(6)............4500.........-
Potion of Gaseous Form(2).1500.......-
Safewing Amulet (MIC131).....250....1 (extra)
Keoghtom's Ointment.......4000....0.5
Blessed Bandages (10)....100...10
Potion of Levitate....300....-
Potion of Resist Energy...300...-
Haversack internal weight (max 120): 10.5


[B]Total Weight:[/B]35lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 543gp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]

[B]Max Weight:[/B]                173   346   520   520   2600

[B]Age:[/B] 35
[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Sandy Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```

[sblock=Appearance] [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]TBD[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Question about skills.... So a rogue gets 8+int at first level trained + 7 more from being level 14?



It is still a rank system. Your character would have a total off with a base of 112 skill points to spend (then take your Int modifier multiply it by 14 for additional skill points). Since 14th level is the cap, no skill can have more than 14 points spent on it.

For any skill that is a class skill you get a +3 bonus to on all rolls.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, Description and background are done, so I believe Tirocap is ready for approval: original post here.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 29, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Question about skills.... So a rogue gets 8+int at first level trained + 7 more from being level 14?




I don't really understand your question, but I'll try to answer it as best as I can.

On each level the Rogue gets 8+int modifier skill points. The maximum number of ranks you can have in a skill is equal to your level (half your level for cross-class skills). So a level 14 Human (+1 skill point per level) Rogue with 13 int (for another +1 skill point) will have 14 x 10 = 140 skill points to spend at level 14, with a maximum of 14 ranks in each class skill.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess I just didn't understand the table in the rules discussing skills...meh... I'll just do it as normal


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I guess I just didn't understand the table in the rules discussing skills...meh... I'll just do it as normal



That'll be fine....Pathfinder isn't all that different from the core rule skill system.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm think I'm done the crunchy portion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2008)

Kinem, do you anticipate your druid to do the party healing or to be more of a tank and combat-oriented?


----------



## kinem (Jul 30, 2008)

I expect Sarn to be a fairly versatile adventurer - healing, combat, scouting, utility.  He can be more of a healer if needed by adjusting spell selection.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2008)

How many spells will my character be able to have in his spell book if I choose a wizard and at what levels?  I am considering a universal wizard or an elemental sorcerer, but either way I will go with an ice theme.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 1, 2008)

_Shameless Bump_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

renau1g said:


> _Shameless Bump_



As soon as Wlaking Dad gets back, we'll start the game.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is what I have so far.  Still need feats, skills, and languages.  His spell effects will remain the same, but will appear to have cold-based visual effects as suggested in Dragon #200's _The Color of Magic_ article.

Jack Frost the Gnome Elemantalist
[sblock]
Cold Elemental Sorcerer: 14
HP: 124, AC: 16 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +4 amulet),AL: TN, Reflex +5, Will +11, Fortitude +6
Move: 20', Init: +5
Attacks: Bowstaff (+8/+3 melee, 1d4/1d4-1); Bowstaff (+9/+4 ranged, 1d6/1d6); Elemental Touch [cold] (+6/+2 touch, 1d6+7/1d6+7)


Strength: 8 (-2 racial, 2 points)
Intelligence: 12 (4 points)
Wisdom: 14 (6 points)
Dexterity: 12 (4 points)
Constitution: 14 (4 points, +2 racial)
Charisma: 23 (+2 racial, 16 points)

Weapons: Bowstaff (MIC, 4,600gp), Arrows: 30

Armor: Amulet of Natural Armor +4 (32k gp)

Equipment: Bone Ring (MIC, 20k gp), Gem of Seeing (75k), Boots of Levitation (7500 gp), Vest of the Master Evoker (MIC, 10k gp), Hand of the Mage (900 gp)

Feats: Skill Focus [knowledge-planes(elemental)], Improved Initiative, Empower Spell, Combat Casting, Improved Counterspell, Magical Aptitude, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Silent Spell, Still Spell

Skills: Spellcraft (17 points) +20, Knowledge [planes(elemental)](17 points) +21, Use Magic Device (17 points) +25, Profession [stonework/ice carving] +4

Racial Traits: Small (+1 to AC, +4 to AC vs giants, +4 to stealth), Slow Speed (20 ft), Low light vision, Keen Senses (+2 smell and touch perception checks), Obsessive (+2 to Profession stonework/ice sculpture checks), +2 to saves vs illusions, Gnome magic- +1 to DC for illusions, Cast dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak with animals once a day, +1 reptilian and goblin subtypes.

Languages: Common, Gnome, Sylvan

Powers:
Elemental Touch (cold): 1d6+7 (standard action)
Elemental Resistance (Cold): 20
Elemental Blast (Cold): 30 ft radius once/day, 14d6 points of damage, DC: 19 reflex save for half


Spells (Known):
0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ray of Frost, Light, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigation
1st: Color Spray, Protection from Evil, Identify, True Strike, Magic Missile
2nd: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Mirror Image, Invisibility
3rd: Fireball, Haste, Dispel Magic, Halt Undead
4th: Evard's Black Tentacles, Stoneskin, Ice Storm, Wall of Ice
5th: Cone of Cold, Hold Monster, Transmute Rock to Mud
6th: Chain Lightning, Otiluke's Freezing Sphere
7th: Limited Wish

Per Day:
0: 6
1st: 6
2nd: 6
3rd: 6
4th: 6
5th: 6
6th: 5
7th: 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

Reveille said:


> As soon as Wlaking Dad gets back, we'll start the game.



I'm back. But I hadn't time to finish the character. I will try to post him tomorow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm back. But I hadn't time to finish the character. I will try to post him tomorow.



All right, then we'll start on Thursday. I'm gonna be busy on Wednesday helping my mom with the groceries. 

I'll be using the next two days two days to review characters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Are we allowed to have built items? I like the XP less rules in Pathfinder. If yes, I will take item creation feats with my wizard bonus feats.



Still need an answer for this question.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back WD, I look forward to this starting up (and a little nervous at the alleged reputation of this Tomb...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Still need an answer for this question.




I'll need to look over the rules. Where can I find this info in the PDF?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I'll need to look over the rules. Where can I find this info in the PDF?



Item Creation rules start on page 142 (5 pages).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Item Creation rules start on page 142 (5 pages).



Can you please claify which page the rules are on for not using xp in the creation of magic items? I need to know the substitute.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

First paragraph page 138.

No substitute, but a slightly higher gold cost as on table 17-2 on page 143.

In essence, taking item creation feats gives an discount in return for meeting the perequisites and 'loosing' time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> In essence, taking item creation feats gives an discount in return for meeting the perequisites and 'loosing' time.



And where does it state that you get the dicount on item creation by taking the item creation feats?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Reveille said:


> And where does it state that you get the dicount on item creation by taking the item creation feats?



That is just the effect. It is cheaper to build your own items, but it takes skill (feat knowledge) and time.

In a higher level adventure, that allows pregame item creation, but has not enough downtime to build in-game, the only effect is a discount on items the character made for himself.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 5, 2008)

An example:

A Ring of Protection +2 costs 8000 gp from base price. But if WD has the Craft Rings feat, he would most likely ICly have made it himself (thereby costing him only 4000 gp). 

At least that's what I think WD is trying to argue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

You had me all in a quandry about the ItMagic Item Creation rules for nothing then WD. I thought you were implying that it was a different dystem. Oh well.

Yeas, I'll allow you to take Item Creration feats so you can create your own magic items.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry about this. 

Do you allow 'off-screen' item creation?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry about this.
> 
> Do you allow 'off-screen' item creation?



Yes, provided you have access to a lab.

You'll need to include how you had access when you post up your character background.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump for Walking Dead Dad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

_*bump*_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, left my notices on my work PC. Will post as soon as possoble.

Sorry for my continuing delay. 

Question: My background in cludes teaching at a wizards academy. If I buy additionally an alchemist's lab (500gp), does it meet your requirements?
I have to buy the actual components for the item, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hell, if its your agenda to have your own lab I'll let you have the Landlord feat (Stronghold builders guidebook) as a bonus feat. You can go ahead and use the rules therein to assemble a wizards tower as you see fit.

And for the rest you, I'll issue bonus feats as well so you don't feel shafted. If the entire group is interested I could give landlord to multiple other characters too allowing all of you to pool your funds into your own home base.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

I will look up in the Stronghold builders guidebook, never used the book before.

Any other player/character interested to pool resources for building a home for elightment and arcane might?


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, if you could make the home for enlightenment and arcane might a ship, you could use my resources too.  Generally a stronghold does not suit my character though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

There was an academy on a ship in a dragon article


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

Well.... my PC isn't particularly interested in a magical stronghold... he could use a base of operations, perhaps, but his funds are quite limited (about 500gp), unless I trade in some magic items.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Well.... my PC isn't particularly interested in a magical stronghold... he could use a base of operations, perhaps, but his funds are quite limited (about 500gp), unless I trade in some magic items.



Renau1g, do you own the Stronghold Builder's Guidebook?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't own it, but I have access to it, if necessary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2008)

renau1g said:


> I don't own it, but I have access to it, if necessary.



Okay, I'm going to give you the Landlord feat as a bonus feat. This grants you 200,000 gp in which to build/construct or stronghold. 

If any other characters are interested in adding to the stronghold, please let me know shortly. Each additional character that is interested in this adds an extra 200k to the stronghold fund pool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2008)

double post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2008)

We get the bonus with no penalties to the extra feat?  It sounds like we should all take it.


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe Sarn could use a training ground ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 12, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> We get the bonus with no penalties to the extra feat?



Exactly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, I'll add one for Jack.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

So what does everyone want in the stronghold (& is everyone in on it?).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2008)

renau1g said:


> So what does everyone want in the stronghold (& is everyone in on it?).




I'm in, and I want a magic and alchemical laboratory. And a small shrine for Asmodeus 

Question: If the others help me to get my laboratory, could I have made items for them? He will know 'Craft Wonderous Items' and one other item creation feat.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not sure my wandering halfling really fits with stronghold, truthfully. He's a bit too nomadic for it. But if everyone else decides we need a common stronghold, I could probably figure something out.

jason


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, but maybe we're just landlords, renting out our share in exchange for magic items.  What am I bid, gentlemen?

Maybe it would help if we knew what the adventure hooks will be.  Now that my wandering outcast has become landed gentry, why will we be raiding the Mud Sorcerer's Tomb?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Question: If the others help me to get my laboratory, could I have made items for them?



Thats fine. What I'll do is make them only pay the cost of creation so it doesn't dip into your spending money WD. Basically whatever they want that you can mkae, they need to shell out the materials for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

jkason said:


> I'm not sure my wandering halfling really fits with stronghold, truthfully. He's a bit too nomadic for it. But if everyone else decides we need a common stronghold, I could probably figure something out.




No worries jason, what I'll do for players whose character concepts don't jibe with being landlord is allow them two additional feats or an extra 100000 gp in equipment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

kinem said:


> Maybe it would help if we knew what the adventure hooks will be.  Now that my wandering outcast has become landed gentry, why will we be raiding the Mud Sorcerer's Tomb?




Okay this is has prompted me to start the IC thread. Look for it shortly. 

EDIT: I've decided that the characters that do not take the landlord bonus feat will not know the other characters until certain things fall in place. 

What do you want the name of the keep/castle to be? I need to know so I can work it into the IC thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

WD, I know you are still working on your character but have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 13, 2008)

Reveille said:


> No worries jason, what I'll do for players whose character concepts don't jibe with being landlord is allow them two additional feats or an extra 100000 gp in equipment.




Then it looks like I'll have one of those. My ship-less pirate just isn't really suitable as a landowner, it makes no sense for her to have. And in her background she has only recently arrived in this area of the world, after some fleeing, and she's trying to keep as low profile as possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Then it looks like I'll have one of those.



Your choice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Reveille said:


> WD, I know you are still working on your character but have you picked a name yet?




What I got is inn this post, including the name (Bael Tarnath):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4376187&postcount=17

Idea for our strongholds name: Brighthold Keep.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Idea for our strongholds name: Brighthold Keep.




Not bad... I'm pretty indifferent on the name so that's fine by me. 

So I know it's a little weird, but could we look into the movement rules for the keep? I think it would increase the praticality of the stronghold 1000% if it could move. I was looking and I think either teleport, flying, or crawling all could work.

As for what my PC needs... well maybe some magical healing device, a really nice bedroom and perhaps a library/research location.

He really doesn't need a lot, so I might hire some underlings... (ala 2e) to assist him in areas that aren't his strength. In a cheesy sort of way, like Batman... The Desert Wind doesn't reveal his real name to his fellow adventurers, will go out to protect innocents. He'd be a desert dweller though, so maybe more like Moon Knight?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Any idea for my 10th level Item Creation feat? I already have Scribe Scroll and Craft Wonderous Items (I will not take Forge Ring!).

Edit: I thought about Craft Arms and Armor for the benefit of the group.

(or perhaps Craft Construct )


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2008)

I will go for the extra cash.


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Any idea for my 10th level Item Creation feat? I already have Scribe Scroll and Craft Wonderous Items (I will not take Forge Ring!).
> 
> Edit: I thought about Craft Arms and Armor for the benefit of the group.
> 
> (or perhaps Craft Construct )




Well, with Wondrous Item you already got the most important one and has something useful for everyone. Rings are also usable by everyone (so I don't know why you refuse to take it). Potions can also be useful for the entire party. Arms&Armor is useful for the majority of the party. The remaining feats are all focused on only some members of the group. So if you refuse to take Forge Ring, I'd suggest Brew Potion.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Unless you want to build your own shield guardian (or similar construct)... might help in any tomb-diving...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm... how much for that shield guardian in the window?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2008)

Shield Guardian is CL 15 . But Stone Golem is CL 14 

At Forge Ring:
His Focus Item is a ring and he can enchant it like he got the Forge Ring Feat. So my personal use for this feat would be very small.

At Brew Potion:
What would good ARCANE potions be to brew?


----------



## Bialaska (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, most of the good potions are clerical, but I guess Potion of Rage, Protection/Resist Energy, Heroism, Fly and Displacement could be good boosts.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2008)

Invisibility & Haste aren't bad.

I also enjoy the long duration buffs (i.e. bulls strength, etc.)

Gaseous Form provides a nice escape device.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

Bialaska said:


> Protection/Resist Energy



This will be the only I think you'll get heavy use from.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 13, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Gaseous Form provides a nice escape device.



And perhaps this too.


----------



## kinem (Aug 15, 2008)

I updated my post in the RG.

Reveille, I know you said to only post approved characters there, so I hope it's OK to post there.  Isn't it time to get this party started?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2008)

kinem said:


> I updated my post in the RG.
> 
> Reveille, I know you said to only post approved characters there, so I hope it's OK to post there.  Isn't it time to get this party started?



Fairly shortly. And all characters approved. 

So please cross post all characters into the rogues gallery.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

BTW: Is your 'Into the Depths' game dead?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> BTW: Is your 'Into the Depths' game dead?



Tried to get an answer to this posted earlier, but the freakin' server lag ate it. I wasn't fully prepared for the game and I didn't know how to proceed. I'm sorry, but I had to let it go. I can promise you that this game won't suffer the same fate, due to the fact that its not something that I can wing as it is a pre-written adventure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2008)

I updated Jack w/ the 100k from the landlord feat discussion:

[sblock]
Cold Elemental Sorcerer: 14
HP: 124, AC: 20 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +8 ring),AL: TN, Reflex +5, Will +11, Fortitude +6, SR: 21
Move: 20', Init: +5
Attacks: Bowstaff (+8/+3 melee, 1d4/1d4-1); Bowstaff (+9/+4 ranged, 1d6/1d6); Elemental Touch [cold] (+6/+2 touch, 1d6+7/1d6+7)


Strength: 8 (-2 racial, 2 points)
Intelligence: 12 (4 points)
Wisdom: 14 (6 points)
Dexterity: 12 (4 points)
Constitution: 14 (4 points, +2 racial)
Charisma: 23 (+2 racial, 16 points)

Weapons: Bowstaff (MIC, 4,600gp), Arrows: 30

Armor: Bracers of Armor +8 (64k gp)

Equipment: Bone Ring (MIC, 20k gp), Gem of Seeing (75k), Boots of Levitation (7500 gp), Vest of the Master Evoker (MIC, 10k gp), Hand of the Mage (900 gp),Ring of Water Breathing (MIC, 6k), Cube of Force (62k)

Feats: Skill Focus [knowledge-planes(elemental)], Improved Initiative, Empower Spell, Combat Casting, Improved Counterspell, Magical Aptitude, Spell 

Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Silent Spell, Still Spell, Landlord Feat


Skills: Spellcraft (17 points) +20, Knowledge [planes(elemental)](17 points) +21, Use Magic Device (17 points) +25, Profession [stonework/ice carving] +4

Racial Traits: Small (+1 to AC, +4 to AC vs giants, +4 to stealth), Slow Speed (20 ft), Low light vision, Keen Senses (+2 smell and touch perception checks), Obsessive (+2 to Profession stonework/ice sculpture checks), +2 to saves vs illusions, Gnome magic- +1 to DC for illusions, Cast dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak with animals once a day, +1 reptilian and goblin subtypes.

Languages: Common, Gnome, Sylvan

Powers:
Elemental Touch (cold): 1d6+7 (standard action)
Elemental Resistance (Cold): 20
Elemental Blast (Cold): 30 ft radius once/day, 14d6 points of damage, DC: 19 reflex save for half

Spells (Known):
0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ray of Frost, Light, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigation
1st: Color Spray, Protection from Evil, Identify, True Strike, Magic Missile
2nd: Melf's Acid Arrow, Web, Spider Climb, Mirror Image, Invisibility
3rd: Fireball, Haste, Dispel Magic, Halt Undead
4th: Evard's Black Tentacles, Stoneskin, Ice Storm, Wall of Ice
5th: Cone of Cold, Hold Monster, Transmute Rock to Mud
6th: Chain Lightning, Otiluke's Freezing Sphere
7th: Limited Wish

Per Day:
0: 6
1st: 6
2nd: 6
3rd: 6
4th: 6
5th: 6
6th: 5
7th: 3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually he said +100k for the equipment option.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, folks. Looks like there's going to be some hurricane-y / tropical stormy action in my neck of the woods sometime tomorrow, so I may not be on for a little while depending on how power goes, etc. Feel free to NPC as necessary and I'll be back when things dry out. 

jason.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

What about crafting wonderous items from MIC that need spells from SpellComp?

Can I improve the bonus of existing items using the rules from the MIC p223 f?
Like the aror bonus of a robe of the Archmagi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> What about crafting wonderous items from MIC that need spells from SpellComp?
> 
> Can I improve the bonus of existing items using the rules from the MIC p223 f?
> Like the aror bonus of a robe of the Archmagi.



Go for it.

Just to let everyone know I'll be strating up the game on Friday (thats Arizona time folks ).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

Still need to spend some money, but you can see my progress on my updated character sheet. If we don't start in the middle of the action, I should be ready to go.

(Spells are still Path Beta only?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Still need to spend some money, but you can see my progress on my updated character sheet. If we don't start in the middle of the action, I should be ready to go.
> 
> (Spells are still Path Beta only?)



Frickin' Server lag. I'm gonna work up the first post for the IC thread tonight in MS Word then paste it to the boards and hope it takes tomorrow.

I don't want everyone to have to redo their characters right now so I'll wait to go to Beta when everyone levels ups.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2008)

No need to change anything. Most are as alpha. Only asked to be alpha and SRD inclusive in one sentence.

But the choosable specialized spells (aka spellike abilities from chosen school [wizard only]) would help me very much and would be my chara only.

Edit:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252313-about-reveille.html


----------

